# icc profiles disappeared



## sallynewcomb (Mar 17, 2018)

Operating System: macOS High Sierra version 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.2 

I'm not sure when or how it happened, but my Canon icc profiles have disappeared from the LR printing module and my macbook pro..... I've checked library - colorsync - profiles and they aren't there either.
So I've downloaded the Canon Pixma Pro9500 mark ii driver again from the Canon website in the hope that it would also instal the Canon paper profiles, but no it hasn't. I don't know what to do next, anyone any advice?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2018)

Paper profiles that are installed with a printer driver are usually located inside the printer driver package, not in your ColorSync folder. Check with ColorSync Utility.


----------

